

Facebook Launches Verified Pages and Profiles - derpenxyne
http://newsroom.fb.com/News/619/Verified-Pages-and-Profiles

======
tannerc
Why didn't this happen long ago?

Even before Twitter released their verified accounts Facebook was scrambling
with groups, profiles, and business profiles claiming to be authentic when
they were - in fact - not. Seems like a long-time coming for a much needed
feature.

e.g. try searching for "Steve Jobs" on Facebook and identifying any authentic
page.

------
D9u
Since Facebook has become what it currently is, I have gotten rid of my FB
account.

I miss the days when FB rules concerning actually knowing the people on one's
friends list were expected to be upheld.

Now it's turned into some sort of commercial beast, and I refuse to feed that
beast.

~~~
hackcrack
That's really wonderful, thanks for sharing. We all care that you don't have a
Facebook.

~~~
snarf
I found the original comment relevant. Facebook and the way people use it has
changed dramatically from its early days. It is quite a bit spammier, and the
signal to noise ratio has gone down.

------
bojanbabic
isn't facebook supposed to be your default identity that you use across
internet?

~~~
flexxaeon
I'm with you - I don't quite get this considering the Facebook stance on
"fake" users. Was a losing battle to fight? Will they now allow parody
accounts a la Twitter?

~~~
k-mcgrady
I'm guessing they were building this for pages which desperately need it and
decided they'd roll it out to select profiles too while they were at it.

~~~
flexxaeon
It only really makes sense on profiles either as a vanity metric or as a way
to not have to police impersonators.

